# Vente ?



## Alexanrde (3 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir ! 

Je cherche a vendre mon imac 27 : 

Intel core i5 (3,4Ghz/3,8Ghz)
8 Go DDR3 1600Mhz (Jusqu'a 32Go) 
Fusion Drive 1To 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M 4 Go

Je l'aie acheté il y a un an, vous me conseillez de le vendre a qu'elle prix ? 

http://ioccasion.fr/324/iMac/21836/iMac-2013-GTX780m.html


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2014)

1 kg de préparation H


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2014)

Ou un kilo de Hash préparé.

Mais c'est plus cher.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (4 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir Alexandre,
Pour te faire une idée de la côte d'un Mac il y a ce site :
http://www.mac2sell.net/index.fr.php


----------



## ergu (4 Décembre 2014)

Alexanrde a dit:


> vous me conseillez de le vendre a qu'elle prix ?



Je ne sais pas...
Au prix d'un bon manuel d'orthographe ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Je ne sais pas...
> Au prix d'un bon manuel d'orthographe ?



il est vendu sans le correcteur j'ai l'impression.


----------



## Alexanrde (5 Décembre 2014)

Ouh je prends chère... 

Merci pour vos réponses constructives ! 

Désolé pour l'orthographe approximative.

Merci HB2, j'ai regardé sur le site l'estimation est à 2480 , je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'aie pas de contact... c'est difficile de vendre un Imac ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2014)

Alexanrde a dit:


> Ouh je prends chère...



c'est le bar ici 




Alexanrde a dit:


> Merci HB2, j'ai regardé sur le site l'estimation est à 2480 , je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'aie pas de contact... c'est difficile de vendre un Imac ?



a ce prix là cela ne va pas se vendre immédiatement !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2014)

À ce prix c'est 3,664 kg de préparation H, ça me ferait mal au cul...


----------



## Alexanrde (5 Décembre 2014)

Mais j'aimerais vendre le mien 1900..


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À ce prix c'est 3,664 kg de préparation H, ça me ferait mal *au cul*...





Alexanrde a dit:


> Mais j'aimerais vendre le mien 1900..


:style:
Au canard enchaîné© on appelle ça un apparentement terrible :afraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2014)

Je trouve que mac2sell a tendance a surcoter.


----------



## cillab (9 Décembre 2014)

Alexanrde a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> Je cherche a vendre mon imac 27 :
> 
> ...





plus que ça  c'est un modéle Rare  1500 zorro


----------

